# Those media gaffs



## mellifuous (31 October 2009)

"... Boned by Nine three years ago, Ghidella also reads the Weekend Sunrise news for Seven. ..."

Really?

http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/story/0,28383,26284570-10229,00.html


----------



## nomore4s (31 October 2009)

Wow, $600k for reading the news, talk about over paid.


----------



## overit (31 October 2009)

$600k. Must be harder to read the news than I thought!

Sandra Sully was a fox. Best news reader of all time... kinda! 







Wonder how much this chick charges? Sexist news reader in the world.






The best news channel.


----------



## MrBurns (31 October 2009)

overit said:


> $600k. Must be harder to read the news than I thought!
> 
> Sandra Sully was a fox. Best news reader of all time... kinda!
> 
> ...




Sandra Sully deserves $600k just for being a top shelf good sort.


----------



## Surfer35 (31 October 2009)

Anyone got the footage of Ms Sully being boned (literally) in the TV helicopter??? Be good of you to post a link.


----------



## MrBurns (31 October 2009)

Surfer35 said:


> Anyone got the footage of Ms Sully being boned (literally) in the TV helicopter??? Be good of you to post a link.




Bulldust ! ????


----------



## overit (31 October 2009)

Surfer35 said:


> Anyone got the footage of Ms Sully being boned (literally) in the TV helicopter??? Be good of you to post a link.




Are you sure? Cant find any mention of it on google. I did have one of some overseas new journalist getting boned in the news van.  Might have to stick to the Mimi Mcpherson one!


----------



## mellifuous (31 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Sandra Sully deserves $600k just for being a top shelf good sort.




yes, she's certainly easy on the eye.

:jerry:jerry:jerry:


----------



## Joe Blow (31 October 2009)

What is a "media gaff"?

Does this thread title need to be edited?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 October 2009)

Joe Blow said:


> What is a "media gaff"?
> 
> Does this thread title need to be edited?




Perhaps " Easy on the Eye "  might be a better title Joe.

gg


----------



## overit (31 October 2009)

Joe Blow said:


> What is a "media gaff"?
> 
> Does this thread title need to be edited?




I dont know but it seemed like a good opportunity to post some pics of a few good sorts!


----------



## jono1887 (31 October 2009)

nomore4s said:


> Wow, $600k for reading the news, talk about over paid.




radio presenters can get similar figures.. Kyle Sandilands was getting upwards of 400k


----------



## MrBurns (31 October 2009)

There was an excellent gaff on Lateline Business (Ch2) the other night.

Ali Moore was interviewing someone and suggested they wipe their top lip as they were sweating and they would be embarrassed later if they saw it and she said she would ask the last question again.

She was furious that this went to air and was not edited out. 

It should be n Media Watch this week, so have a look.


----------



## MrBurns (31 October 2009)

There's no prettier sight on the planet than Sandra Sully dressed for the Melbourne Cup broadcast, it just brings tears to your eyes.


----------



## MrBurns (31 October 2009)

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/en...t-makes-the-news/story-e6frewz9-1111115829751

This is an old article, wonder if she's still free ?

I could make myself available

Come to think of it the chances of her still being free are about the same as the chances of a bundle of hundred dollar notes still being there if you left them on a bus.


----------



## overit (31 October 2009)

Katie Couric -  $15million woman.








> CBS boasts some of television's highest paid hosts and actors
> 
> CBS has the biggest audience, and, not surprisingly, it also has some of the stars making the most dough in TV land.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrBurns (31 October 2009)

I used to love Jane Pauley - CBS

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jane_Pauley


----------



## Solly (31 October 2009)

I just quickly browsed this thread. Can't see how a newsreader is worth those figures. Something needs rebalancing.


----------



## wayneL (31 October 2009)

jono1887 said:


> radio presenters can get similar figures.. Kyle Sandilands was getting upwards of 400k




Please don't post a photograph of him! 

I always liked Sandra. I liked Kim Watkins too.


----------



## mellifuous (31 October 2009)

Joe Blow said:


> What is a "media gaff"?
> 
> Does this thread title need to be edited?




Edit it as you like .. it DID relate to a talking head being 'boned'.. that was the gaff.. but it drifted away..


----------



## overit (31 October 2009)

wayneL said:


> Please don't post a photograph of him!




How about a pic of his co-host. She scrubs up alright!


----------



## sam76 (31 October 2009)

you guys have no idea....


----------

